# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  H E Y.y.y.y.y.y.y.y.y.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## becca

Hiya!!

My names becca, I'm 19 and I'm from preston!

I have two tanks.

A cold water one with a massive goldfish in that didnt start of so massive!

And I have just got a Juwel Rio 125 which I set up yesterday. Just waiting for the tank to mature now so I can put some fish in it!

Thats about it really!

x

----------


## Nemo

welcome to fish keeping  :Big Grin:   did you start the new tank with new water, you should use the water from the coldwater tank you already have.
Oh and btw Enjoy your stay  :Smile:

----------


## Tsia

Welcome becca.. you will love it here, everyone is really friendly and funny.

ttfn xx

----------


## Gary R

> Welcome becca.. you will love it here, everyone is really friendly and funny.
> 
> ttfn xx


you on about Nemo the clown Tsia lmao

welcome to fish keeping becca hope you enjoy it here, good luck with the new tank if you have any probs with it just give us a shout and someone will be around to help out  :Wink: 

Regards Gary

----------


## Nemo

> you on about Nemo the clown Tsia lmao
> 
> welcome to fish keeping becca hope you enjoy it here, good luck with the new tank if you have any probs with it just give us a shout and someone will be around to help out 
> 
> Regards Gary


LMAO...............

----------


## Tsia

> you on about Nemo the clown Tsia lmao
> 
> welcome to fish keeping becca hope you enjoy it here, good luck with the new tank if you have any probs with it just give us a shout and someone will be around to help out 
> 
> Regards Gary


I am shouting I am shouting!  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Nemo

Ohh No Please DONT SHOUT LOL

----------

